# Should I be worried?



## Angel (Dec 22, 2010)

My dog just turned eleven a couple months ago, and he weighs around 6-7 pounds. I was just screwing around and decided to check her heart rate and now I'm freaking out. I counted 59 BPM, I looked up where she should be at and she's almost half of what a dog closer to 30 pounds would have. Do I have any claim to be freaking out? Or is it just cause she's getting older and is often resting? I'm going to start monitoring her heart rate at least once a day to start a graph of where she's at, but right now there wouldn't be much more I could do seeing as we don't have the money to pay for a vet visit right now.

Thank you so much in advance. - Angel


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi Angel,
Is your dog a cockapoo?? that would be an extremely small cockapoo...
second question, are you a medical profesional of any kind? I am not trying to be smart...but if you are not, it is possible that you have miss checked the heart rate. if you aren't properly trained in taking blood pressure or heart rate then you may have made a mistake.

How is she otherwise? same as before? eating drinking...as active as she normally is for an 11 ear old dog. You have had your dog for this long, you know her better than anyone, and if you feel you need to go to a vet, then go to a vet.


----------



## Angel (Dec 22, 2010)

Yes, she is a cockapoo, and yes, I realize she is very small. She's only eleven inches tall and thirteen inches long... I am a Nursing assistant, meaning I am trained to take pulse and BP. She seems to be eating and drinking normally, and I guess she's as active as she has been for the past year or so, I'm just worried about it. I probably shouldn't be, it just came as a shock to me because it's a such a low number. I think I'm just going to monitor her for a few days and if it changes for the worse I'll try to scrounge up the money to bring her to the vet as soon as possible


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

That is good that she is eating and drinking normally. 
I would say myself...and I am not a medical professional or vet, that if she seems alright in all other ways, then I would just keep an eye on her. if you feel you need to make a chart, do it....no harm in that.
If you have a regular vet, then maybe give them a call and ask for advice, I am sure they would do that for free?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Normal resting heart rate for dogs is 60-160.. You don't have a baseline for your dog so therefore you don't know if 60 is her normal. What I would say is that as Amanda says if she is her usual self I wouldn't worry because her HR is within acceptable parameters. Smaller toy dogs are normally at the higher end of the above parameter, however there are no hard and fast rules, like humans all dogs are different. I think your dog sounds perfectly healthy. There are many great vet websites that give good sound advice and info, of you can't see your vet, definitely speak to them on the fone if you are worried, the nurses are just as useful too!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Are you sure she is only 6 - 7 pounds? I would have thought at 11 inches tall and 13 inches long she should be weighing in at quite a lot more than that. Say 12- 14 lbs. Are you sure you weren't weighing her in kgs?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Cat 53 said:


> Are you sure she is only 6 - 7 pounds? I would have thought at 11 inches tall and 13 inches long she should be weighing in at quite a lot more than that. Say 12- 14 lbs. Are you sure you weren't weighing her in kgs?


That's what I thought... The height sounds like 6-7kg..


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

That is Lady's measurements almost exactly, and she is a skinny girl and weighs much more than 6-7 pounds......I hope that there is an error there somewhere


----------



## Angel (Dec 22, 2010)

I apologize for the lateness in my reply- busy holidays....

I'm for sure weighing her in pounds... She may be thin but she eats just fine and hasn't lost or gained weight since she reached adult hood. The photo attached was taken some time last year mid haircut.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi, she is tiny and does look a little thin, does she get regular parasite treatment from your vet? It's really important as it wouldn't matter how much food she eats, if she has a parasite load, she won't absorb the nutrients from the food.
Dogs often lose weight when they get old. However 11 isn't really old for a small dog.
I think you need a trip to the vet if she hasn't been, many will do a free health check.

Is she definately a Cockapoo? Could she have a really small breed in her, Yorkshire terrier or chihuahua?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

When you measure her height. Are u measuring yo the top of her head.? I'd be inclined to take her to a vet as well switch her food to something g different. High quality and higher fat. She looks quite skinny. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Angel (Dec 22, 2010)

She is a mini poodle mixed with a cockapoo that very probably was a mini poodle mixed with a cockapoo. She doesn't have parasites or anything. She has always been this weight. She eats Kirkland brand dog food, which quite frankly better than some of the food vets try to give you, which just make your dog more sick. Here in America the dog foods aren't as regulated as they are in the UK. Also, no free health checks, trust me, we've attempted. I don't remember if its from the head or the withers, but I'm pretty sure if its from the withers. Honestly, she doesn't eat that much, four or five kibble pieces at a time and she eats every two to three hours unless my brother gives her table scraps. Her mother was exactly the same way.


----------

